# Tostran - worth it?



## vertex (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi,
I bought a testosterone blood test kit online. The results came back that I was 8 nmol/L (I took my blood at nightime when test levels are low). I went to my doctor and he did a blood test on me in the morning and it came back at 15.1 nmol/L .
My doctor said that he would not give me any TRT, but the online blood test people prescribed me Tostran 2% Gel. Is this worth it? Has anyone on here taken Tostran and noticed an improvement?
Thanks


----------



## stonetag (Oct 1, 2017)

Unless you can get it in a 55 gal. drum and dip your whole body in it, then it may be worth it. Honestly I've know other guys that have used it and compared it to injectable test, and that's just it, there is no comparison.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 1, 2017)

What Stone said, x2. Poor absorption rates and risk of cross-contamination - not to mention that pleasant feel of having yer shirt stick to yer arms...no comparison to injectable Test.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 1, 2017)

Is the maker of the test kit related in some way to the maker of the test gel?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 1, 2017)

Gels are good for 2 things, shaving and masturbation. Any other use is worthless.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Oct 1, 2017)

IDK ...I just get lab work done through private MD labs and Lab Corp for about $60...or I just get it done through a regular doc. Let us know if it works?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2017)

How much is the gel ? 

Those creams and gels are faggy IMO


----------



## PFM (Oct 2, 2017)

Lets see here...................1 ml of 250mg/ml test contains 25% test? All the medicine goes IN you body. One pin a week for any TRT guy does the job.

Gel contains 2%. Rub on you skin. Apply everyday, don't cross contaminate your wife or kids

Inject or gel?

Man I am such an ass.


----------



## vertex (Oct 2, 2017)

OK, I get it now - Tostran sucks. But Ive been reading on these forums about injecting test and theres SO much to read and learn; and I dont know where to get it or who to trust; and my doctor is of no help. I dont know what to do. Sounds defeatist I know, but I dont know where to start. Id be interested to hear from people living in England. Where do you get it?


----------



## Jin (Oct 2, 2017)

vertex said:


> OK, I get it now - Tostran sucks. But Ive been reading on these forums about injecting test and theres SO much to read and learn; and I dont know where to get it or who to trust; and my doctor is of no help. I dont know what to do. Sounds defeatist I know, but I dont know where to start. Id be interested to hear from people living in England. Where do you get it?



Why did you test your levels? How old are you? 

People in England on TRT most likely get their testosterone from a doctor. Those who get it illicitly probably aren't going to offer a stranger on the Internet access to their source. There's a lot of great information on this board, but nobody's going to be able to offer you a source of illicit drugs. Those who do are most likely scammers. 

Besides, you've got a lot to look into before getting your hands on some injectable test. Start reading up!


----------

